# Ultrasonic Cleaning bearings



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

Does it work???

Work spending the money on one??

What kinda solvent would you use????


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I have one of those small 'ultrasonic' cleaners from Integy. Not a true ultrasonic cleaner, but it shakes the bearings around pretty good. I use either mineral spirits or motor spray.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

i bought mine from walmart and I love it I use either fuel injection cleaner or motor spray. the down fall of the fuel injection cleaner is the smell...


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

how much was it at walmart??? and was it near the jewelry section????


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

in the jewelry section and it was like 10 bucks and used 4 aaa's


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks Dave


----------



## jcovalracer (Jun 16, 2004)

I have one that I bought from a jewelry store in the mall. I use WD40, it cleans & lubricate at the sametime and it is so light it can go right thru the bearing seals wihtout a problem as well as breaks down dirt & grime very effectively wihout hurting the bearings. :thumbsup:


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Lighter fluid works well cause it does not evaorate like motor spray does
plus it lubircates as well as clean and is dirt cheap.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I have been using a Branson "Ultraionic Cleaner" for years and have found nothing better. STP fuel injection treatment works well too. The Branson was a little pricie but it has held up well now for about 10 years!!


----------

